# Rat breeders/rescues



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I am looking for any rat breeders or rescues in Virginia or somewhere near here. I am getting a 4 level cage: 31long, 20wide, 54high (inches). I am looking to get females and I would like them to be young (max of 4 months). If you know of any rat breeders please let me know, Thanks!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh I love rats and mice. Sorry I can't help you as to breeders/rescue societies as I am in Australia but wanted to share a picture of my rat Pumpkin. She is 3 years old now. She was an orphan I rescued at 2 weeks of age and I hand reared her. She is a great pet


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

She is so cute! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Have you joined any rat forums? There is one in particular I used to frequent when I owned rats, its called rats rule, (the server is goosemoose). There is always a ton of rescue efforts going on, and even if there aren't any near you they do (or did at least) a lot of "rat trains" to transport them to new homes. 
I really miss owning rats, they are great pets, although I prefer the big fat squishy cuddly boys! Good luck


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok I will check it out! Thanks


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

Have you checked the local animal shelters? Many have small furry animals for adoption.


----------

